# A BBQ sauce that I have come up with



## brucem609 (Dec 21, 2009)

I think it is not too bad for a newbie. It is really a doctored up BBQ sauce rather than a "Home Made".

3 bottles of hunts hickory and brown sugar BBQ sauce
1 small bottle of RED HOT peppar sauce
1 cup tightly paced light brown sugar
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1 table spoon finely ground garlic
3 teaspoons liquid smoke flavoring
1 teaspoon hungarian paprika

place all items in a pot and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for approximately 10 minutes. Let cool. Place in bottles to use.

The sauce is good...At least my friends LOVE it. I have used it on pulled pork, ribs, brisket. Give it a shot, and let me know anybodys feed back


----------



## lspilot82 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds good, i always like to try diffrent twist.


----------



## mikesr (Dec 26, 2009)

I mixed Sweet Baby Rays and A1 Sauce on my plate one day while eating a smoked meatloaf.  I think I might try that on some ribs soon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 26, 2009)

I Love Experimenting...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 26, 2009)

I also like to mess with my sauces. I never make them the same and the family really likes my concoction and they keep asking me to make some. But since I have been smoking alot they really have quit asking for the sauce and they just enjoy the taste of the meat itself.


----------



## smokingd (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds great gotta try this


----------

